# Ravens' wives getting their jerseys "blinged out"...



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

from @customJBling (Twitter)


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Very cool....looks like your adding rhinestones one letter at a time. Bet it's very time consuming.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Nice. Good to know the bling will be in full force

We'll be sporting these "full bling" babies at our super party!!


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Very nice, Slick!! I love your work! Great work, Marcelo!! It does look like a lot of work one letter at a time!


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

BML Builder said:


> Very nice, Slick!! I love your work! Great work, Marcelo!! It does look like a lot of work one letter at a time!


It isn't my work, but thanks!  LOL


----------



## creatingstudio (Dec 21, 2011)

Love them!!


----------

